# WTF is a boof



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

you know anything about skateboarding? it's like an ollie, but in a boat. term coined by jim snyder & his crew back in the days of glass boats. it comes from the sound your hull makes when you land flat on purpose.


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

I have heard one potential explanation of the origin of the word "boof." In college at Appalachian State I learned to paddle from a guy named Brent Cochrane on the Watauga River near Boone, NC. Brent worked for Perception back in the 90's and then started his own squirt boat company, Watauga Laminates shortly after. He was truly one of the first lifestyle kayakers in the east. There's a drop above State Line Falls on the Watauga, a rocky ledge, that requires you to take a stroke while keeping your bow up. The fellas back in the day noticed that when they went off this rocky drop that the hull of the kayak scraping across the rock sounded like "boof." I'm sure that this funny noise was made even funnier after eddy baking (smoke on the water) above the drop. I guess the name stuck. There's probably other theories, but if you ask the folks near Boone, NC they will tell you about Brent C and the first "boof" on the Watauga happening sometime in the early 90's.


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

haha, thats absolutely outrageous. i wonder what that warcraft guy was trying to say. 

boofing makes your boat go out and forward/up while staying relatively flat. you boof rocks and hopefully your kayak goes completely out of the water, over the rock and into the water on the other side of it without going sideways in either direction. the taller of a rock you can boof in a straight line, the better your boof is. the boof gets really important when you start run certain waterfalls, because it will help you land in shallow pools without banging the nose of your kayak into the bottom of the river, or with your forward momentum, you can clear sticky hydraulics that may exist. boofing too large of a drop is not recomended, since the pressure of flat kayak against flat water can shatter vertebrae. 

to boof, get as much forward momentum as you can muster, then take a deeper, harder stroke, lean back, and kick your legs out in front of you at the last possible moment. you can work on it without charging rocks, see how high you can kick your bow, charging rocks is a lot more rewarding, but be prepared for the consequences, like getting your kayak wraped around the rock. if this happens, there are lots of different things you should try before swimming. if at all possible, lean your body into the rock before the water sticks your kayak there. if you flip against the rock, you can push on the rock from underwater and sometimes get yourself off. sometimes, if your sticking to the rock and havent flipped, rocking yourself up and down, forwards and backwards can get you into a more appropriate current. .. kayaking gets complicated.

so wheres the utah gnar these folks are huckin? cmon, i answered your question. 

pace,
andy


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

bowen, to debunk that lousy NC theory, check out snyder's "the squirt book" written in the 80's .. everyone knows that jimmy is the founder of pretty much all modern kayaking technique except for hole flip-tricks .. shit, he prolly did those too, but didn't give them stupid names like "space godzilla" & "tricky wu" 

cya tomorrow night beeyatch!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

bean, beautiful prose! boof is simply put the opposite of pencilin' in.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

funny stuff there.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

by the way ...


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

thats a nice boof


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

*crested butte is a good place to boof.*

see, e.g.:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/album_page.php?pic_id=265

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/album_page.php?pic_id=235


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Best post in weeks! Here are a couple of links that explain it all. With some definitions that don't quite fit.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boof

"This article refers to the kayaking term. Boofing may also be a slang word for sexual intercourse, particurally anal sex. 
In whitewater kayaking, boofing refers to the raising of a kayaker's knees, while applying the final paddle stroke, when approaching a waterfall at speed. This technique is used to avoid submerging the kayak by ensuring it lands flat when it hits the base of the waterfall. The term is believed to be an onomatopoeia derived from the sound that is sometimes created when executing the maneuver.

Boof can mean a variety of things, from a hard hit, to the word you yell when an opponents team is taking foul-shots. This word has been further banned from being used because it's thought to be an "inappropriate" word.

The term boof or boofhead can also be used in a derogatory manner directed towards people that one finds annoying.

To boof is also to partake of Crystal Meth.

Boof is also a slang term for affectionately hitting someone over the head, such hitting is often derived from the Blackadder II show, where Lord Flashheart would kick his associates and shout "Woof!".

To boof is also to flatulate. The term is an onomatopoeia derived from the sound that is often created when one passes gas."

OMFG! Anal Sex! I'm quitting kayaking if thats involved.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

In grade school whenever somebody would brown out everyone yelled "boof!" and put there thumb to their forehead, fingers out and skyward. You didn't want to be the last one to do so. I'm not sure why. I suppose then you got blamed, despite the fact that this is a ridiculous concept; clearly the dealer of the gas would have a headstart and probably be first. 

I still think of that and smile every time the word is mentioned when I'm partaking in my favorite leisure time activity of adulthood...





...buttfucking.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 9, 2004)

*re: boof...*

more info on Boof technique w/ pics & description for those interested...
http://www.jacksonkayak.com/pdf/BoofingArticle.pdf

Boyd


----------



## brandf (May 4, 2004)

I remember Brett over at boof.com saying he's always getting solicitations from gay porn sites wanting to buy his URL.


----------



## boatnbike (Aug 11, 2006)

Bean,
I too have been bothered by the word "boof" but not for the same reasons. As BSOE and others noted, it has another meaning with regard to anal sex. I think it started as b_tt f_ck. This got shortened to Bu Fu, (prononced boo-foo), then evolved to boof. When I started kayaking, and I heard the term, it always got my attention and it can make for a great double entendre, such as:

"If you swim that rapid, watch out for Bruce behind you, he might just boof you."

or

Kayaker 1 - "Look how well Bruce's new gear matches his boat."
Kayaker 2 - "Yeah, but I doubt if it's improved his boof stroke."


----------

